# [V/T] GOTHIC 4 Arcania &amp; mehr Spiele, Filme [S] Filme, Sony NEX VCLECU1 + SEL18200



## m3k (9. Februar 2010)

*-*

Nix mehr da


----------



## m3k (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V/T] GOTHIC 4 Arcania SE & mehr Spiele, Filme [S] Filme, Sony NEX VCLECU1 + SEL1*

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder neue Sachen im Angebot!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V/T] GOTHIC 4 Arcania SE & mehr Spiele, Filme [S] Filme, Sony NEX VCLECU1 + SEL1*

Würdest du von der Arcania SE auch nur das ganze Zubehör (alles ausser dem Spiel selbst) verkaufen?
Dann könntest DU das Spiel einzeln verkaufen und ich hätte das SE-Zeugs (das Spiel besitze ich bereits selbst).


----------



## m3k (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V/T] GOTHIC 4 Arcania SE & mehr Spiele, Filme [S] Filme, Sony NEX VCLECU1 + SEL1*

Ich sag mal so: primär möchte ich schon das Gesamtpaket als Solches verkaufen, auch wenn das Spiel in der Box identisch mit der Standardveröffentlichung zu sein scheint. Die Sache ist halt, dass ohne das Drumrum der Special Edition natürlich auch die Attraktivität des Angebots sinkt. Letztendlich kommt es aber drauf an, was du bereit wärst, für die Box ohne Spiel zu bieten. Verschleudern möchte ich das Ganze allerdings nicht. Du könntest natürlich auch die ganze Box inkl. Spiel nehmen und deine Einzelveröffentlichung wieder hier verkaufen        .


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V/T] GOTHIC 4 Arcania SE & mehr Spiele, Filme [S] Filme, Sony NEX VCLECU1 + SEL1*

Bei Amazon Marktplatz kostet das "normale" Arcania beim günstigsten Anbieter zur Zeit 17,89€ inkl. Versand (gebraucht).
http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B002IIDSEC/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1308575070&sr=8-1&condition=used

Wirst du also für ca. 14€ inkl. auf jeden Fall los. 

Mein Angebot wäre dann 14,50€ inkl. (Hermes) für das Drumherum.


----------



## m3k (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V/T] GOTHIC 4 Arcania SE & mehr Spiele, Filme [S] Filme, Sony NEX VCLECU1 + SEL1*



Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Bei Amazon Marktplatz kostet das "normale" Arcania beim günstigsten Anbieter zur Zeit 17,89€ inkl. Versand (gebraucht).
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B002IIDSEC/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1308575070&sr=8-1&condition=used
> 
> Wirst du also für ca. 14€ inkl. auf jeden Fall los.
> ...


Hi, bei Ebay liegt der Markt-Mittelwert für die Standardversion bei etwa 10-15 Euro zzgl. Porto. Die 17,89 Euro inkl. sind schon eher optimistisch gerechnet. Sicher geht das Spiel in der Standardversion bei Ebay auch mal für mehr Geld raus, aber eben auch häufiger mal für weniger als 10 Euro. Da wäre mir das Risiko als Anbieter momentan zu groß, weshalb ich eigentlich lieber gleich alles zusammen zum Festpreis verkaufen möchte.

Aber um das Gedankenspiel mal fortzuführen: wenn wir mal von bei Ebay erzielbaren halbwegs realistischen 10 Euro für das reine Spiel ausgehen und 9 % Ebay-Gebühren (als 0 Cent Auktion) abziehen (die ich mir ja durch den Forenverkauf sparen will), fehlen immer noch 13,40 Euro für die Box, um auf den von mir festgelegten Gesamtpreis (Box und Spiel) von 22,50 Euro exkl. Porto zu kommen. Mit Hermes-Versand (4 Euro versichert) wären das dann schon 17,40 Euro für die Box ohne Spiel. Von daher kann ich beim besten Willen nicht auf 14,50 Euro inkl. Porto eingehen, es sei denn, jemand nimmt mit das Spiel hier im Forum für mindestens 12 Euro zzgl. 1,45 Euro Porto ab, was aber sehr schwierig werden dürfte... Ich würde dir, wenn du dich zeitnah entscheidest, bei der Gesamtbox mit Spiel noch um 50 Cent entgegenkommen, aber das wäre dann schon das Höchste der Gefühle, nichts für Ungut!

Jetzt habe ich mich schier zu Tode kalkuliert.

---

UPDATE

Nochmal ein paar neue DVDs dabei:

° *Brotherhood* (2 DVD Limited Edition, Steelbook und Booklet neuwertig, DVDs mit minimalen Gebr.spuren) *[# 10 EUR]*
° *My Name is Bruce* (2 Disc Limited Collector's Edition, Digibook mit Gebr.spuren, Discs neuwertig) *[# 5 EUR]*
° *Neun Pforten, Die* (Special Edition, Digibook und DVDs neuwertig) *[# 9,50 EUR]*
° *Pianist, Der* (Deluxe Edition, 3 Disc Digipack, Gebr.spuren auf Digi und Disc 1) *[# 4,50 EUR]*

Außerdem habe ich die Mindestabnahmemenge von 10 Euro auf 7,50 Euro gesenkt und die Paketpreise erneuert. Bei Abnahme kleinerer Pakete lässt sich über den ein oder anderen Euro Preisnachlass reden.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V/T] GOTHIC 4 Arcania SE & mehr Spiele, Filme [S] Filme, Sony NEX VCLECU1 + SEL1*

Ne, lass mal.   

Selbst 16,90€ (inkl. "Entgegenkommen deinerseits") wären ja wahnsinnig für das bisschen Zeug. 
Meine angebotenen 14,50€ inkl. waren ja schon extra großzügig von mir kalkuliert. Aber nochmal 
2,40€ mehr ist nicht drin, zumal das Hauptspiel allein beim Amazon Marktplatz ja nach wie vor gut
15€ inkl. nach Abzug der Gebühren bringt (und auch von diversen Ebay-Hassern dort gekauft wird!).


----------



## m3k (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V/T] GOTHIC 4 Arcania SE & mehr Spiele, Filme [S] Filme, Sony NEX VCLECU1 + SEL1*



Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Ne, lass mal.
> 
> Selbst 16,90€ (inkl. "Entgegenkommen deinerseits") wären ja wahnsinnig für das bisschen Zeug.
> Meine angebotenen 14,50€ inkl. waren ja schon extra großzügig von mir kalkuliert. Aber nochmal
> ...


Naja, ich sehe das naturgemäß ein bisschen anders und finde, dass ich das auch gut begründet habe, respektiere aber auch deinen Standpunkt und deinen Ehrgeiz, den Preis zu drücken  . Das 'Entgegenkommen meinerseits' war übrigens nur auf die komplette Box mit 
Spiel bezogen (also 22 Euro), was nur wieder zeigt, wie weit wir bei dem Thema eigentlich auseinanderliegen. Aber ich mach dir einen Vorschlag zur Güte: wenn du dich sehr zeitnah entscheidest, bin ich hier und heute bereit, mich auf 16 Euro inkl. versicherten Hermesversand für die Box ohne das Spiel (d.h. das auf Bild 3 abgebildete Zeug = die Standardversion) einzulassen. Das wären für dich 12 Euro netto, um deine Standardversion zur Special Edition upzugraden. Der Vorschlag schmerzt beide Seiten ein wenig, aber keine Seite muss sich als Verlierer fühlen. Die Entscheidung überlass ich dir, aber das ist definitiv mein letztes Wort, was den Preis angeht. Zum Kauf wird hier niemand genötigt.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V/T] GOTHIC 4 Arcania SE & mehr Spiele, Filme [S] Filme, Sony NEX VCLECU1 + SEL1*

*aaaaargh*
 

Da muss ich mich echt überwinden (du aber warscheinlich auch ein Stück weit).
Na schön, pass auf: 

15,50€ inkl. (dann hast du 11,50€ Reingewinn) und ich bin einverstanden. 
Das sind dann die "50 Cent" von vorhin.   

Wenns noch ok ist für dich können wir den Rest per PN regeln.


----------



## m3k (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V/T] GOTHIC 4 Arcania SE & mehr Spiele, Filme [S] Filme, Sony NEX VCLECU1 + SEL1*



Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> *aaaaargh*
> 
> 
> Da muss ich mich echt überwinden (du aber warscheinlich auch ein Stück weit).
> ...


Ne, da muss ich wirklich mal hart sein, mehr geht nun wirklich nicht. Das ist ja schon ein Riesenbatzen, den ich dir entgegen gekommen bin. Und finde mal einen anderen, der ohne großes Rumgezetere   seine Special Edition aufsplittet. Aber angesichts deiner großen Zahl an positiven Bewertungen hier und deiner Hartnäckigkeit werde ich dir noch insofern entgegenkommen, als ich direkt morgen früh zu Hermes gehe und das Paket gut verpackt abschicke. Ist das ein Wort?


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V/T] GOTHIC 4 Arcania SE & mehr Spiele, Filme [S] Filme, Sony NEX VCLECU1 + SEL1*

Na schön, machen wir das so.

Rest per PN.


----------



## m3k (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V/T] GOTHIC 4 Arcania SE & mehr Spiele, Filme [S] Filme, Sony NEX VCLECU1 + SEL1*



Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Na schön, machen wir das so.
> 
> Rest per PN.


Deal und schönen Dank! Paket geht morgen früh raus!

Edt.: Gothic 4 wird jetzt ohne Zubehör der Special Edition angeboten.


----------



## m3k (24. Juni 2011)

UPDATE

Während der Offline-Phase sind ein paar DVDs hinzugekommen, ein paar sind weggegangen. Auch neue Gesamtpreise.


----------



## m3k (25. Juni 2011)

UPDATE

*° Simon the Sorcerer 4 - Chaos ist das halbe Leben*

neu dabei. Außerdem Preissenkungen bei den Spielen!

---

EDIT:

UPDATE

Sehr viele DVDs im Preis gesenkt und Folgendes neu dabei:

° *Cube & Cube 2: Hypercube* (Limited Edition im Burgopack, mit Kapiteleinleger, geringe Gebr.spuren auf Discs)
° *Hanzo - Sword of Justice* (Erstauflage im Digi mit 5 Postkarten, Kapiteleinleger, Poster, *RAR*, geringe Gebr.spuren)


----------



## bruchpilot94 (27. Juni 2011)

Hast PN.


----------



## m3k (27. Juni 2011)

bruchpilot94 schrieb:


> Hast PN.


 
Gothic 4 geht hiermit an bruchpilot94, danke!


----------



## m3k (28. Juni 2011)

Update

Mindestabnahme von 7,50 Euro auf 5 Euro gesenkt. Außerdem akzeptiere ich jetzt auch Banküberweisung.


----------



## m3k (29. Juni 2011)

UPDATE

° *Faculty, The* (mit Booklet, minimale Gebr.spuren auf Disc) *[# 2 EUR]*

neu dabei!


----------



## m3k (1. Juli 2011)

UPDATE

Die Dirty Harry Box ging andersweitig weg.


----------



## m3k (2. Juli 2011)

UPDATE 

Fast alle Spiele im Preis gesenkt!


----------



## m3k (3. Juli 2011)

UPDATE

° *Donnie Darko* (Director's Cut, 2 DVDs, Tin-Box inkl. Booklet, fast neuwertig, minimale Abschürfungen seitlich an Box, Discs fast ohne Gebrauchsspuren) *[# 10 EUR]*
° *Königreich der Himmel* (Director's Cut, Century³ Cinedition, inkl. Booklet, komplett neuwertig und ohne Kratzer)*[# 25 EUR]*
° *Pate, Der 1-3 - DVD-Collection* (5 DVDs + Kartenspiel, Zustand Discs neuwertig bis gut, Kartenspiel noch eingeschweißt, deutliche Gebrauchsspuren bei Box und Kartonage) *[# 15 EUR]*

neu dabei!


----------



## m3k (4. Juli 2011)

UPDATE

° *Königreich der Himmel* (Director's Cut, Century³ Cinedition, inkl. Booklet, komplett neuwertig und ohne Kratzer)*[# 25 EUR]*

ging anderweitig weg.


----------



## m3k (5. Juli 2011)

UPDATE

° *Batman begins* (2 Disc Special Edition, Steelbook, mit Comic, neuwertig) *[# 7,50 EUR, im Paket mit Dark Knight 14 EUR]*
° *Batman - The Dark Knight* (2 Disc Special Edition, Steelbook, geringe Gebr.spuren auf Disc 1) *[# 7,50 EUR, im Paket mit Batman begins 14 EUR]*

gingen anderweitig weg.


----------



## m3k (5. Juli 2011)

UPDATE

° *Brotherhood* (2 DVD Limited Edition, Steelbook und Booklet neuwertig, DVDs mit minimalen Gebr.spuren) *[# 9,50 EUR]*

ging anderweitig weg!


----------



## m3k (5. Juli 2011)

UPDATE

° *Iron Man* (2 DVDs im Steelbook, ungeschnittene US-Kino-Version, mit Booklet, neuwertig) *[# 8,50 EUR]*

neu dabei!


----------



## m3k (18. Juli 2011)

UPDATE

Simon 4 und Splinter Cell 1-3 weg, neuer Gesamtpreis für die Spiele.


----------



## m3k (21. Juli 2011)

UPDATE

Fast alle Preise nochmal gesenkt!


----------



## m3k (22. Juli 2011)

UPDATE

Equilibrium und Machinist sind weg.


----------



## m3k (22. Juli 2011)

UPDATE

° Iron Man (2 DVDs im Limited Edition Steelbook)

ist weg.


----------



## m3k (24. Juli 2011)

UPDATE

° *Sam Peckinpah Western Collection* (4 Filme auf 6 Discs im Schuber)
├ *Wild Bunch, The - Sie kannten kein Gesetz* (2 Discs, SE)
├ *Pat Garrett jagt Billy the Kid* (2 Discs, 2 Schnittversionen, SE)
├ *Abgerechnet wird zum Schluss*
└ *Sacramento*

ist weg.


----------



## m3k (24. Juli 2011)

UPDATE

Der Pate 1-3 und Casino sind weg.


----------



## m3k (25. Juli 2011)

UPDATE

Cube 1+2 sind weg


----------



## m3k (26. Juli 2011)

UPDATE

° *Monday / Blessing Bell - SABU Double Feature* (Erstauflage im Digi, inkl. Banderole, Flyer, Poster und zwei halbtransparenter Discs. Neuwertig. *# 33 EUR - nur Verkauf*

neu dabei!


----------



## m3k (28. Juli 2011)

UPDATE

A Chinese Ghost Story Box ist weg.


----------



## m3k (29. Juli 2011)

UPDATE

Diverse Filme im Preis gesenkt.


----------



## m3k (31. Juli 2011)

UPDATE

° 300 (limitierte 2 DVD SonderEdition inkl. Buch) 

ist weg.


----------



## m3k (3. August 2011)

UPDATE

Wanted LCE ist weg.


----------



## m3k (10. August 2011)

UPDATE

Tropic Thunder DC Blu-Ray ist weg.
---
Mindestabnahmepreis gesenkt.


----------



## m3k (16. August 2011)

UPDATE

° *Verurteilten, Die* (2 Disc Limited Edition, Steelbook, inkl. Booklet; geringe Gebrauchsspuren)

ist weg.


----------



## m3k (19. August 2011)

UPDATE

° *Neun Pforten, Die* (Special Edition, Digibook, neuwertig)

ist weg.


----------



## m3k (21. August 2011)

UPDATE

° FIFA Football 2005 (Erstauflage im Amaray; oberflächliche Kratzer auf einer Disc) [# 0,20 EUR]
° Grand Theft Auto: Vice City (Erstauflage im Digi; guter Zustand, Digi leicht eingedrückt) [# 3,50 EUR, im Paket mit GTA SA 13 EUR] 

sind weg.

EDT: auch weg sind:

° Monday / Blessing Bell - SABU Double Feature (Erstauflage im Digi, inkl. Banderole, Flyer, Poster und zwei halbtransparenter Discs. Neuwertig)
° Running Scared (Steelbook, mit Comic, Disc sehr guter Zustand, Steelbook neuwertig)
° Terminator 4 - Die Erlösung (mit Wendecover, neuwertig)


----------



## m3k (27. August 2011)

UPDATE

° *Donnie Darko* (Director's Cut, 2 DVDs, Tin-Box inkl. Booklet)

ist weg.


----------



## m3k (29. September 2011)

UPDATE

Insomnia, Three Kings und Sieben sind weg.


----------



## m3k (27. Oktober 2011)

Suchliste geupdated!


----------



## m3k (24. November 2011)

UPDATE der Suchliste. Außerdem keine Mindestabnahme mehr.


----------



## MrDeephouse (24. November 2011)

m3k schrieb:


> *Freigabe ab 18 (keine Indizierten):*



genau das heisst aber indiziert. (ab 18 - kein Zugang für nicht Erwachsene, kein Bewerben) - wird oft verwechselt mit beschlagnahmt


----------



## m3k (24. November 2011)

MrDeephouse schrieb:


> genau das heisst aber indiziert. (ab 18 - kein Zugang für nicht Erwachsene, kein Bewerben) - wird oft verwechselt mit beschlagnahmt


 
Ich weiß nicht genau, worauf du hinauswillst, aber die von mir angebotenen und gesuchten Filme haben höchstens eine FSK 18 bzw. FSK KJ-Freigabe. Im Gegensatz zu SPIO/JK-Veröffentlichungen sind diese nicht indizierbar (Liste A) und schon gar nicht beschlagnahmbar (Liste B), also hier im Forum erlaubt. Oder was genau meinst du?

// Korrektur: selbst FSK-geprüfte Titel können wohl im Ausnahmefall beschlagnahmt werden, aber das trifft auf die hier aufgeführten Titel ja nicht zu.


UPDATE:

° Final Destination 4 ist weg


----------



## MrDeephouse (24. November 2011)

eben - ich will auf nix hinaus. Ist nur komisch zu sagen die sind ab 18 aber nicht indiziert. Ab 18 heisst indiziert.


----------



## m3k (24. November 2011)

MrDeephouse schrieb:


> eben - ich will auf nix hinaus. Ist nur komisch zu sagen die sind ab 18 aber nicht indiziert. Ab 18 heisst indiziert.


 
Indizierung im hier relevanten Kontext bedeutet, dass ein Titel auf der Liste jugendgefährdender Medien landet, also auf dem so genannten Index. Frei erhältliche 'FSK KJ'- oder 'FSK ab 18'-Titel sind eben nicht indiziert. Die frühere Kennzeichnung 'Nicht freigegeben unter 18 Jahren' konnte noch indiziert werden. Vielleicht liegt hier ein Missverständnis vor...?


----------



## m3k (6. Dezember 2011)

UPDATE

Preise überarbeitet, einige DVDs hinzugefügt und einige DVDs wieder eingestellt, weil sich ein Käufer nicht mehr meldet.

*Freigabe bis 16:*

° *American History X* (mit Kapiteleinleger, oberflächliche Gebr.spuren)
° *Anatomie 1+2* (3 Disc Collector's Edition im Digi, mit 3D-Brille, Discs neuwertig, Digi mit leichten Gebr.spuren)
° *Braveheart* (Special Edition, Steelbook, neuwertig)
° *Brüno* (im gelben Amaray, Disc mit Gebr.spuren, Amaray hat innen einen Sprung)
° *Bubba Ho-Tep* (2 Disc Special Edition, im Schuber, mit Booklet, neuwertig)
° *Cypher* (2 Disc Edition im Glitzer-Schuber, geringe Gebr.spuren)
° *Equilibrium* (mit Glitzerschuber und Booklet, geringe Gebr.spuren)
° *Falling Down - Ein ganz normaler Tag* (Snapper, leichte Gebr.spuren, OOP)
° *Leben der Anderen, Das* (Disc neuwertig, Amaray hat leichte Gebr.spuren)
° *Madra ...das achtköpfige Drachenmonster* (Disc kratzerfrei, Amaray leichte Gebr.spuren)
° *Machinist, The* (2 Disc Special Edition im Digi, fast neuwertig)
° *Poseidon* (2 Disc Steelbook, neuwertig)
° *Speed* (Special Edition, Steelbook, neuwertig)
° *Terminator 2 - Steel Edition* (3 Discs im Steelbook, fast neuwertig)
° *Terminator 4 - Die Erlösung* (mit Wendecover, leichte oberflächliche Kratzer auf Disc)
° *Weisse Hai, Der (mit alter dt. Originalsynchro! *RAR*)* (Anniversary Collector's Edition, mit Booklet, fast neuwertig)
° *Wild at Heart* (neuwertig)
° *X-Men Origins - Wolverine* (Extended Version, Disc neuwertig, Amaray hat leichte Gebr.spuren)


*Freigabe ab 18:*

° *Kalifornia* (neuwertig)


----------



## m3k (10. Dezember 2011)

UPDATE

° *Straight Story, The* (mit Kapiteleinleger, geringe Gebr.Spuren)

neu dabei!


----------

